# Boar hunting preserves



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have heard of a place in eastern central Ohio called Beaver Bogs preserve or something similar, but can find no information on it. If anyone could point me in the right direction or share any info it would be appreciated. Feel free to contact me through email or by phone (in my profile).
Thanks
Huntinbull


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

this is where we go,this is the contact info [email protected] website http://forestmeisters.com/


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

im going march 15th to a pig farm in PA, check it out

http://www.huntingpigspa.com/


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I was thinking of heading here.....http://www.hunt-tioga.com/rates.html. 


I did a search on Google for Beaver Bogs preserve and it came up with one hit from Cadiz, Ohio. But it showed a gun range there. No hog hunting info.


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

beaver bog is a hunting club now


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

There is one along the Ohio River, just west of Portsmouth. I think it is called Shawnee Ridge???????
Never been there but I have seen their ad in Field & Stream. I also hunted public land near there and killed a boar. I'm pretty sure it was one of theirs that escaped. At least thats what one of the locals told me. Darn good on the grill by the way.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah its Shawnee Ridge Hunting Preserve. For the price they charge "$650" I believe you can go hunt at Ted Nugents preserve...........


----------



## buckhunter8 (Apr 12, 2008)

Shawnee is a nice place, about 400 acres of rough ground but they are a little pricey.

Another place is ddranch. On their website they run an ongoing list of specials (sometimes hogs) and you can find at times hogs for less than a buck a pound. They at times will tend to overbook and the place can get a little crowded on the weekends. I recommend a weekday hunt.

I keep hearing/reading about wild hog problems accross the state, but I have not run accross any. I 'am in the westen part of the state though.


----------



## RoPacGobbler (Nov 12, 2011)

Just returned from deer hunting Cadiz...asked a few of the locals and they said they never heard of the place.:! Definately want to do a wild hog hunt next year. Southern Ohio, or will consider another state. Russian Boar a little too pricey, but would like a nice 200lbs wild hog for about $500.00 bucks. Am I dreamin or can this be done. The DDouble Ranch looks promising. Any input in this regard would be helpful.



Huntinbull said:


> I have heard of a place in eastern central Ohio called Beaver Bogs preserve or something similar, but can find no information on it. If anyone could point me in the right direction or share any info it would be appreciated. Feel free to contact me through email or by phone (in my profile).
> Thanks
> Huntinbull


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

theres a place in PA called the WILDERNESS PA, I shot a 350lb boar there cost me $550, that was with one night lodging and meals, they skin and quarter for you included in the price, great lodge great people to hunt with had a great time there, check out the web site


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i had a great time at the "double d" so much so i made some video

http://youtu.be/d8AuJGxe-K0


----------

